# EE Cart



## PaintMeFancy (Aug 20, 2012)

So here is a pic of the cart I should be getting - as of the moment - the only change is the tires. I am getting flatless solid rubber ones.

Any pros/cons you see to this? Any changes to be made before I pick it up?


----------



## susanne (Aug 20, 2012)

Just be certain this isn't one of the cheap Chinese carts that bend going over bumps... Frontier, CTM, G&S, Alpine are all good brands. I believe both Ozark MiniTack and Star Lake carry CTM carts.

If this is a used cart, look to see if shafts have been bent -- they weaken if bent back into shape. Also check the wood platform beneath the seat.

Also be certain the wheels have heavy duty spokes.


----------



## Callie (Aug 22, 2012)

Be aware the "Frontier" carts now being sold on Ebay and Amazon are not the carts by Frontier Trading Post. I was a dealer for Frontier 15 years and Mr. See passed away several years ago and the business if closed. The carts now being sold are imports. I have talked to the man doing this and he is running his business as Frontier Equestrain and playing off the good reputation of the old carts. I also talked to a son of Mr. See's and he said the family can't do anything about this. Makes me mad everytime I see it.


----------



## susanne (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning this, Callie. I always recommend the Frontiers, not knowing anyone was selling cheap, new ones as the real thing.


----------



## PaintMeFancy (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry should have clarified - this is a local builder - its being built to suit my mini and me.... local welder/fabricator as you will - he builds carts locally for a living and in the Halflinger world around here ... came recommended by a breeder/trainer

i picked a local builder to ensure that it wasn't a cheap imported one






The tires are flatless solid rubber (no tube) - and the spokes seem really nice and sturdy


----------



## susanne (Aug 28, 2012)

What a wonderful resource to have!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, thanks, Callie, for the info! Like Susanne, I have always recommended the ORIGINAL 'Frontier' first, but will no longer, for 'new' purchase. In response to an inquiry since first reading this thread, I mentioned CTM, and warned against the 'fake' Frontiers!

Can't tell from your picture; what kind of suspension does your cart have? It looks very nice, but I would remind that w/o pneumatic tires, the ride can be pretty rough in a cart w/ only coil springs for its suspension(as the 'original Frontiers' have. I would recommend at LEAST "C" springs if it is to run on solid rubber 'tires'.JMHO.

Margo


----------



## PaintMeFancy (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to have solid tires around here - we have puncture vines and other things EVEYWHERE so flat tires are daily from what I have been told by people around here that drive tube tires. Anytime they go out of arena they get a flat it seems.

I don't know the different of the springs so I have no clue what it has.


----------



## susanne (Aug 31, 2012)

I use No Mor Flats innertubes and drive frequently over nasty blackberry vines without a problem. Before I got them, I could not drive for more than a few minutes before getting a flat, but these do the trick and give a fairly comfortable ride.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 1, 2012)

PaintMeFancy, pm me with the builder. I am 40 mins away and am looking for some good solid tires.


----------



## PaintMeFancy (Sep 2, 2012)

I just sent you a message and then realized it WAS for tires - not cart - reading too fast - I have no idea who the builder of the tires are except that I think they came from Les Schwabb - I would think you could call them and ask for flatless tires and go from there...


----------



## Grace67 (Sep 2, 2012)

PaintMeFancy did you get your new cart and how do you like it? Is this a Kingston cart or some other manufacturer?


----------



## PaintMeFancy (Sep 3, 2012)

It is from a private builder here locally (Orland) - came recommended to me from the lady I got my mini from --- so far so good - having harness issues though so haven't got to do much with it - but when I did - I liked it!


----------

